# Need Advise



## Cronn (Nov 3, 2009)

So ill keep this as short as i can. Me and my wife have been married 2 1/2 years and have a beautiful 6 month old baby girl. Ever since the birth things have started to change. She has been diagnosed with severe depression. This all came out when my brother found a new girlfriend and she tried to become friends with her. It didnt work out and basically set her into a depression. We now go to therapy once a week and many many many more things are comming out that i believe are the root cause of the depression. I am very very close to my family but have always put my wife before them....always. Well this lead to that and so on and she now hates this girl with a passion ans has let it build up inside of her so much that she now believes my parents have chose them over her. She has since decided that she does not want to go to church anymore and that she is done with my family and doesnt want them to see our baby. I cannot stress enough that they have done nothing but show her love. We have talked alot about it and she thinks in her mind that i can more about my family's feeling more than hers which is so far from the truth. There has been talk of seperation because she feels these problems will never go away (brother and gf) and she is not willing to work it out. Ive came to a place in my life that i dont know what to do.


----------

